# Document



## lucile c (2 Juin 2011)

Est-il possible de transférer un doc . De mon ordinateur vers l iPad et comment. Merci


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2011)

Par mail, c'est le plus simple.

Ensuite, avec plein de logiciels comme GoodReader par exemple, tu peux lire ce genre de fichiers. Et avec Page, Doc to go, ou autre, tu peux l'éditer.

À toi de choisir.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Juin 2011)

lucile c a dit:


> Est-il possible de transférer un doc . De mon ordinateur vers l iPad et comment. Merci



Quel genre de document:
- un PDF ?
- un document NUMBERS ?
- un document PAGES ?
- Autre ?


----------



## Miam01 (2 Juin 2011)

Salut, télécharge 'dropbox' (c'est gratuit) et installe le sur ton iPad & ton PC/Mac: cela te permets de mettre en partage des docs, photos, etc... sans passer mar mail. Et tu dsiposes de 2 Go gratuit


----------



## lucile c (2 Juin 2011)

Merci! C est sympa!


----------

